# 3d background help!



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Okay, ordered a 3d background for my 125gallon tank from aqua decor. I don't have a back up tank for my fish. Currently have about 22 haps/peacocks.

My initial thought is a few bins and put my airstones/filters in the bins with fish. Break down the tank and let silicone cure for 48/72 hours or so. Refill tank with water/check parameters for 48 hrs or so once refilled before I think about adding fish back.

That's the tentative plan my question is.....the bins. How safe will the fish be? I'm looking at 2 bins with approx 40 gal of water each with one canister filter/air stone. I've never done bins. But have heard stories/seen videos where it seems fairly safe and reliable. But it still scares the **** out of me cause my fish are my babies lol

Anyone have experience with fish in bins? Any suggestions to ensure a stress free transition? Am I going about it the right way? Thanks in advance


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I use two large rubbermaid containers to house my fish when I take my tanks apart to do deep cleaning 2 or 3 times a year; I have two canister filters from the tank running the tubs. I have never had a problem, but I seldom have the fish in them for more than a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree, no problem with fish in buckets for up to a day but IDK about many days while waiting for silicone to cure. I would add the fish as soon as you are refilled however...don't wait 48 more hours.

I think you want more and larger bins for 22 haps. How big are the haps?

And I would definitely use existing filters and heaters on the bins.

You can split the established media and maybe 4 bins each with 1/2 the canister media. Maybe 2 extra HOB filters for the extra 2 bins?


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah the bins I have are large (approx 40 gallons each) so was gonna put 10 or so in each bin. Also have a extra tank with a few mbuna but don't know if I'm gonna take that risk. I was planning on using the filters from the 125 for the bins but still unsure of how long they can be in bins. From what I've read (still gotta research more) they can be in bins for days with proper filtration/etc. But was trying to see if anyone on here has done fish in bins for days...sigh lol I'll keep reading up and hopefully I can get someone to chime in with a little more info! Lol thanks for feedback


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Just read up on using sponge filters as filtration (along with my canisters). Keep it dark to slow down metabalisim and don't feed them the day before the transport to eliminate bio waste and they should be okay for 48hrs. So, tentatively speaking I'm gonna do that. Probably run the sponge filters in main tank for a week or two to establish media and go from there. Thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The bins are OK it's the size of the bins for the number of fish that is the concern for so many days. Sponge filters are fine but then you also need a properly sized air pump...may be more of an investment.

Stock your bins by length like you would any tank. Maybe a little more condensed because it is a week, but not overly crowded for something that would work for 2 hours or overnight.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

K, thx for info. Just shipped today from Serbia lol so I have some time and I'm not gonna break it down until I have a solid plan and can do it the right way. You said to me that to put the fish in after the 48 hrs or so of curing? Think that will be okay. I'm so scared lol don't wanna keep fish in bins any longer than necessary. Again thanks for all the help and I'll be keeping you guys updated with everything.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Another option if you have room and a bit of cash is to get one of those Rubbermaid stock tanks (horse trough). I would use at least the 100G size and you should be able to attach the canister filter over the lip.

The silicone you use to adhere the background will require some time to cure depending on the thickness of the beads you use and the room temperature. I would prefer to wait at least 72 hours before adding water back to tank if not longer but that is just me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree I would wait the max before adding water...but no reason to wait any longer once the water is in.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Background is in ! Gonna soak in tub to get any residue off of it then dry for approx 48. Will keep all of you updated on progress!


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

I've heard horror stories of even the recommended silicone, "Dap Aquarium Safe 100% Silicone", even after waiting the recommended curing time of 48hrs. But this was in low pH Discus tanks since the silicone keeps giving off acetic acid for 7-10 days. Hopefully your buffered water will neutralize any acetic acid in the water.

I used about two ounces of the Dap silicone to secure some decor in my 450gal, waited 4 days before my peacocks & haps went in. I keep the water at a steady 8.0 pH and had no problems.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

All done!









__
https://flic.kr/p/282DCeo
I can't figure out these darn picture attachments to save my life


----------



## rotachoc (May 30, 2016)

WoW Thats the cleanest clearest water I've seen. 
What background is that??
Whats is made of??? 
How thick is it and what size tank is it???
Why that background ???
sorry about the questions but

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... YSo5UWWDGq


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

That's a nice background!!


----------

